# Deathwatch (Action thread)



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_As the forces of chaos push out from the Eye of Terror in the despoiler's thirteenth black crusade, another threat attacks at the flank of the Imperium's forces in the area. The plague fleet of Typhus, herald of Nurgle, has crippled world after world with plague and pestilence, stretching the Imperial navy thin as they struggle to cope with not one but two major chaos warfleets. This crusade has caught the attention of every being in the galaxy, but not every fight is to be fought out in the open or on the front lines. Some will be fought in the shadows or even behind enemy lines on the world's momentarily lost._


Amidst the endless space of the Belis Corona system, a lone space black thunderhawk makes its way forwards towards one of the currently lost worlds. The world of Laurentix, one of the half dozen world's which had first been struck with an unknown plague rumoured to have been powerful enough to kill without any sign of symptom and then reanimate the dead, even those who had not died of this plague. Whether such a rumour was true was still unconfirmed but something had come from these worlds and infected the men and women of the Imperial navy, stretching the ships of the segmentum thin as they coped to deal with their own loss of manpower and the enemies lurking in the stars.

Aboard the lone thunderhawk, launched from the flight bay of the strike cruiser Sanctimonia, several figures in dark armour sat in the vehicles crash harnesses. Little more than half a dozen lives were present in a ship capable of holding nearly three dozen. The majority of those present were the space marines serving in the deathwatch, the militant arm of the ordo xenos. All of the team sat strapped into their harnesses except for the teams leader, the librarian Sijansur; who stood behind the piliot and copilot of the vessel, leaving little room for the ships mechanicus operator.

In the cockpit of the thunderhawk, everything was tense; other than the Sanctimonia this was the only Imperial vessel in the system. Communications with Laurentix had been lost months ago, and any group which had been sent in to investigate had yet to be heard from. Unlike the other groups which had been sent here, the deathwatch was not going in to investigate; their mission was something else thay only Sijansur had been told of and for some reason he had not yet revealed the details of the mission to his team.

[Alright everyone, first round of posts are to let your characters take any final prayers they feel necessary or converse with one another. If you have any out of character questions as to what exactly to do at any point feel free to post them in the sign up thread, which from here on out will count as the out of character thread as well as remaining the sign up thread.]


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico was curious about what the mission would be like.
He decided to just wait and prayed to both the emperor and to his claymore.
After his prayer he just decided to wait until Sijansur gave him the orders he needed. He closed his eyes.... hoping to hear the squad leader's voice soon.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Terry ran his normal weapons check, he was calm as always. He had done this before. After a quick prayer to the Emperor, Terry decided to bond with his squad mates.
"So..." he began, "This your first time or what?" He asked Rico.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''Nah...'' he said ''it's my 23rd year at the DeathWatch. How about you?'' 
He quickly checked wether his Power-Claymore was with him and relaxed again.


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

Lucifer finished off his blessings to the god emperor and to Rogal dorn, He ran his hand across his bolter hearing the mumbled prays of his fellow warriors, and the rustling of his many purity seals. "Brothers now is not the time for talk now is the time for praise to the god emperor for we are able to bring light back to one of his bless planets and remove the vile taint of chaos" 

Lucifer donned his helmet and allows the data to pass over him, he could already feel the stench of chaos overwhelming him making him sick to the core, knowing that it took everything he stood for and turned it rot, and that many would have once been considered bretheren made him even sicker.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"No, but it is only my second year," Corvix replied to Rico, but then he turned over to Lucifer and as if he could read his mind he asked, "Brother, are you okay?"


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Marius watched the others converse, he decided to reply, "This is my first year in the Deathwatch and this is my first mission, I wish you luck, if you believe in it brothers." He made a quick prayer to the Lion and the Emporer before fastening his cloak in to his favoured position.


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

"i am fine thank you" Lucifer could feel his distrust for the others, he knew it would take time form them to feel like proper battle brothers, "Brother Sijansur how long till we break the atmosphere" Lucifer's voice trailing off, as he looked in wonderment at the planet in the viewing screen, a faint green cloud surrounded the atmosphere catching the suns glare making a wonder some light show across the massed oceans of the planet.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''Lets hope well break the atmosphere soon. Im tired of just sitting here.''
He looked at his fellow marines... ''This might even become a fun mission.'' He thought. He put on his helmet and decided to see what the time would bring.

He also made a long prayer for the other marines who fought on his side, since he didn't like to lose brothers...


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt turned to PFC Jenkins. He was shaking with fear. This was his first mission, and he was going to go against the horrors of nurgle. He was only 17. "Hey," said Veldt, laying a hand on Jenkins shoulder "Don't worry about being scared. I'm scared, he's scared, we're all scared. Don't worry about looking tough. You don't have to."
"Thanks sarge," said Jenkins, looking a lot better "It helps."
"Sir," said O'brian, the vox officer "There's an incoming vox transmission. Sounds urgent."
Veldt picked up the receiver."Sir! This is second squad, we've being hearing strange noises, what should we do? Wait, no, no, NO!!!!!!!" The transmission went dead. Veldt had seen some bad things in his time, he was a war veteran, but that transmission had him shaken. The scream went through and through his head.
"Trace the location of that vox message," said Veldt, still thinking about the men he had just heard die.
"Done, sir," said O'brian "It's a structure just north of here."
"Sir," said Jenkins "what's going on, are we going to fight?"
Veldt didn't reply. "All right men, we're moving out."

****************
"Just look at it," said mendez, the squads grenade launcher specialist, looking at the twisted body of a civilian "Something scrambled it's insides." 
"We're here," said O'brian "The door's locked though." 
"Well," said Veldt "Why don't you open it?"
"I don't know," said O'brian "Whoever was last here sure locked it down tight."
"Just DO IT, corporal," said Veldt.
O'brian put a square device on the door, pressed a few buttons, and the door opened. The squad moved into the door. "I got a bad feeling about this," said Mendez
"Boy you've got a bad feeling about everything."
"Hey hear that," said O'brian, as the squad went quiet. A loud, tentrilly sound along with the occasional hiss.
"Whoa," said mendez "It's weird, I think I can see AHHH!!!!!" A bulbous, balloon shaped creature jumped on Mendez's face. O'brian ran up to Mendez, trying to get the creature off, only to be buried by 5 more of the creatures. A swarm of them moved forward, crawling towards Jenkins and Veldt. "Come on!" shouted Veldt "We've gotta get out of here!" But Jenkins didn't move. He was frozen with fear. The creatures jumped on him, and he fell to the ground. "NOO!!!!" Shouted Veldt as Jenkins fell to the ground, buried under the weight of them. Veldt grabbed a discarded Vox set, and set up an open channel "If anyone can here this, this is lt Veldt of the 181st harakoni warhawks. Casualties are almost 100%, repeat 100%. There are numerous plague bearing creatures." Veldt looked at the approaching swarm "Look, just get me out of here! Over and out." Velldt threw down the Vox set, praying that the transmission got through to someone. He ran out of the structure, and the mutated forms of former team mates greeted him, brainlessly hurling themselves at him. He blindly fired his lasgun at them, as he ran. Suddenly, he felt a terrible pain, and he fell to the ground.

(OOC: I really need to lay off Halo for a while :biggrin


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

"This will be... interresting, this is my first fight against the forces of chaos, it seems pretty embarresng dosn't it" announced Marius, H elooked out of the viewing window, althought the look was good, it hid a great evil.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''Nurgle... I dont have a lot of experience on those either.'' Rico replied.''You'd better cover everything up, especially your eyes, ears, nose and mouth. The pests surrounding those pieces of trash can cost you your eyes, tongue or even your life.'' he continued. ''I'd rather fight some 'nids, those are way funnier to kill than those filthy pusbags.''
After saying this Rico made sure his helmet was on in the correct way and he checked the mic in his helmet. Saying: ''anyone with a lot of experience on those rotten things?''


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Speaking quietly to the pilot, Sijansur nodded to the man before looking out into the void of space; they were making the final aproach into Laurentix and would be touching down on the planet very soon. Turning away, Sijansur exited the cockpit and jumped down to the main section of the transport, looking at his team seated in the crash harnesses. "_Brothers, we are minutes from landing on the target world." _He said before grabbing hold of a stanction to keep himself from being thrown around as the thunderhawk made a sharp turn.

"_As you all know from the briefing on the Sanctomonia, the target world is Laurentix; one of the world's contact has since been lost with since the sightings of the plague fleet and this mysterious plague began to surface. Our mission is just to retrieve an artifact from the shrine in the temple of salvation."_ He continued, moving over to where his weapons had been stored so that he could get them when they landed. 

_"However that is only a half truth; what we seek lies not in the temple but beneath it in an inquisitorial bastion. Inquisitor Czevek of the ordo malleus requested the deathwatch be sent to retrieve whatever is hidden down there, for what was going on within was a joint effort of the ordo malleus and xenos."

_As the thunderhawk hit atmosphere, it lurched violently for a few moments as the pilot managed the transport forward while Sijansur went on._"We will still be touching down eight miles from the target building, with the arbites main compound and two munitorium buildings being our major cover for most of that. Everything new that I have told you just now, I have known of all this time and had promised to keep the information from all of you; a promise I just broke so that there may be fewer surprises later."

_As Sijansur finished, he looked over to Rico, _"Do not presume to know exactly what has blighted this world of the Emperor brother, while the forces of chaos are at work here, we have yet to get any confirmation about anything other than our own mission. I have fought against the forces of the plague god, and this does not feel the same as that time."

_With a dull roar the thunderhawk touched down on the top of the arbites main building and the assault ramp lowered. Taking his weapons from their holds, Sijansur turned to the others and told them that they would first need to secure this area before moving on.

[Alright team, time to get out of the thunderhawk; which has landed on a large expanse of roof with only one way up or down other than by jumping over the side. Look around, try to do something, or see about the lift to the roof.]


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Corvix ran out and jogged along the roof, looking over the edges and pointing his gun at potential hiding spots. As usual his helmet was off before the mission even started, he preferred it that way. But now, disgusting smells burned through his nostrils. He had never met Father Nurgle's minions before, and already he could feel their presence. With a sick grimace, Corvix snapped his helmet back on, "I've got the stairwell brothers!"


----------



## NiteRabbit (Apr 12, 2008)

Next off the assault ramp of the Thunderhawk was Sijansur himself, his bolter held at the ready. The psychocrystalline circuitry of his psychic hood pulsed with soft light in contrast to the dullness that seemed to cloud Laurentix's sky. He could feel the loathsome taint of Chaos in the air, though he could not quite place its source or intensity, as if it had infected the entire planet around him. There was little time to waste, he motioned for the other members of the Deathwatch kill team to fan out and secure the area while he stretched out his psychic senses in an attempt to perceive any threats in the general area. Always the Librarian was ready, always watching. Such was his lot in life.


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

Lucifer step out of the Thunderhawk he could feel the world bleeding from the presence of chaos, he gentle padded across to the edge of the roofhis purity seals catching in the wind making him apear like a mass of moving paper, the gravel crunched under foot with his awsome strides. as he reacher the edge of the roof, his enhanced sences scanned the Streets bellow, nothing seemed out of place to begin with but with slow realisation Lucifer knoticed they were alone.

"Brothers i Fear we are alone for the streets below speak of a great evil yet there is not a body to count."


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico came out of the Thunderhawk and looked to the ground of the planet. The smell was awfull and the planet didn't seem as healthy as it should have been. ''All clear over here'' he said. Putting his PowerClaymore on his back again.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt awoke to the sound of jets. Had the transmission got through? He didn't know. He headed towards the sound. It was on the roof of a warehouse. The thunderhawk had the unmistakable symbol of deathwatch. They were here. "Hey, over here!" he shouted up to them. whether they heard him, he didn't know. He looked around for means to get to the roof. A stair well. He headed towards and started to climb.

(OOC: Sorry if I god-modded in my last post.)


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Marius walked of the ramp , the bottom half of the cloak flowing in the Thunderhawk's jet stream, he pulled out his bolter, then he saw a imperial guardsmen waving from another roof. "Brothers if you'd excuse me" he said as he ran to the stair wall and swung round above the ground, holding onto the rail. In case of a traitor guard Marius began to recite one of the many sayings of his chapter, "Suffer not the heretics, for they are lost to the imperium." He sprint across the space between the buildings in case of enemy snipers.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Yeah Silar, Veldt is currently climbing the stairs of the building the team is on; so jumping down to him makes little sense.]

Rico and Lucifer, as you both look over the side of the building you see nothing but empty streets; everything is dead silent other than the sound of the thunderhawks engines which can be heard for quite some distance.

All, Despite the dead silence of this world, none of you hear Veldt calling up to you; whether it is because of the elevation or another reason is unknown to you.

Marius, as you look over another side of the building, you thought you saw something move into the building but you only got a fraction of a second to see it.

Corvix, as you train your gun towards the stairs, you hear the faint sounds of footfalls on stone, someone is coming to the roof.

Sijansur, you push out with your mind but can feel nothing hostile in the immediate area. However you do feel something odd coming your way, something that feels of life and death at the same time.

Corvix and Marius turn to Sijansur and at the same time warn that something is coming up. Sijansur motions for the rest of the team to cover the stairs as whatever is coming nears the top.

Veldt, as you close the distance from where you are to the roof; you can't help but wonder who got your message and why it had taken so long; or exactly how long it had been. Time seemed to drag on forever here, the days lasting far longer or shorter than they should. As you reach the top, you cautiosly exit the stairwell and look around. Just as you do though, the thunderhawk takes off, and you rush out to it yelling for the pilots to stop and come back, but your words are drowned out by the roar of the engines. As the transport leaves, your head sinks down a little and you turn around, whoever had come had left abruptly for whatever reason; that is until a voice called out from your side and almost made you jump.

_"Identify yourself and what you are doing here!"_ The voice yelled out, and thats when you noticed that several guns were trained on you and you were surrounded by several astartes in black power armour. 

[Chrisman, hope you like your first meeting with the team. When you post keep in mind that these are marines whose mission is unknown to you, are wary of you at the moment (at the very least), and in all likelyhood might kill you if they feel you are a threat, which may or may not be hard to disprove very quickly. The rest of you, I have left it open as to who spoke, so any of you can feel free to be the one that did it. You all have a private vox network to each other when your helmets are on, and when you talk to each other use bold text. When your helmet is not on, you have a microbead in your ear so you can still hear what is being said by the rest of the team.]


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"Identify yourself and what you are doing here!" Corvix barked, the guardsmen was so pale that Corvix almost thought he would faint, but he stood his ground. 
*"What do you make of him Brother-Librarian? Shall We terminate?" Terry asked calmly through the private channels.* 
"WHO ARE YOU AND WHAT IS YOUR BUSINESS HERE?!" Corvix yelled into the loudspeaker as the man failed to answer. Terry's glaive was up to the soldier's throat and a small trickle of blood flowed out.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Initiate, give Chrisman a chance to post before you decide to take his head off.]


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

*''I dont trust this fella''.* Rico said to the other DeathWatch members.
He grabbed the handle of his Power Claymore and waited for an order. If the order was: Terminate he'd cut off his head: painless and without fail.


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

Lucifer turned and face the guard drawing his bolter, he levelled to the guards head and traced the blade to corvix, the bloter round would could easily perpetrate corvix's helmet the range less than three strides "allow him to be scanned or there will be two deaths on this roof top" Lucifer bellowed "till we know he is not a loyal follower of the god emperor no blood will be spilled."


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

((Out-of-character: Sorry I haven't posted, yet. I'll post something that'll get me from intro up to planetfall very soon, I promise.))


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Guys, please, don't shoot, I'm your guide in this area," said Veldt trying to back away from from Terry's glaive "My name is Lt Veldt of the 181st harakoni warhawks. I'm clean, don't worry. If I was gonna catch this disease, I'd of caught it when we my unit got here."
The group seemed to except Veldt but they were still eying him distrustfully. "Anyways, if I may ask one question, why did they send deathwatch to fight nurgle? Aren't you guys ordo xenos?"


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

While in transit, Brother Zimm focused his mind on the Catechisms and the Litanies he had been taught, speaking them softly to himself until he got to the end, when he let his deep, melodious voice rise to his normal speaking tone.

"... and the God-Emporer protects us, just as Grandfather Dorn watches over us and notes our deeds."

This done he ran his hand over his head, freshly shaven but for his quarter-inch long mohawk-style hair (the norm for the Astartes of the Sons of Thunder) and looked around at his team-mates.

His own silent appraisal of them all made, he remained silent as the others chatted and said what they would. Zimm was new to the Deathwatch, and likely still the youngest marine here, so it would be his place to listen and learn, as he had been taught.

Just prior to planetfall, Zimm put his helmet on, securing it prperly and tightly, then sprang from his seat.

Retreiving his flamer from the weapon's berthing, he makes the sign of the Aquila one-handed to his team-mates before switching the flamer's igniter 'on'.

Taking his place at the door, he's out onto the roof-top when it's his time, shouting out his chapter's war-cry of "Thunder Rolls!" before moving to the right and performing a scan, as instructed.

Once he's certain that this tarnished world has nothing to threaten them with yet, he announces an all clear in his deep, rich voice before resuming his place in the formation.

The appearance of the human is a surprise to Zimm, but he controls his first instinct to let Promethium fly as others get involved.

Brother Zimm is content to provide cover with his flamer until such a time as the order to terminate is given... barely.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Wouldn't ducking be a bad idea for Veldt? Seeing as a blade was pressed to his neck, and moving down would push the blade in further? You generally have to have a blade below your chin to have it against your neck, so the only thing you could do is back away.]

Marines, you all hear the man's words but still do not trust him.

_"If you are a warhawk than where are the others of your regiment?"_ One of you demands, before Sijansur takes a step forward. "_You may not show signs of the plagues that have been affecting the Emperor's people, but that does not mean you are free of any taint. My brother is right in his words, where are your men?"_ The librarian says, seemingly ignoring the guardsman's own questions.

[Remember everyone, just because you can read it through the posts does not mean your character may know it, such as the names of other characters whom your character has not been told. Its sometimes easier to post with some of that stuff, but be careful how much you use.]


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Zimm moves closer to the situation, flamer at the ready.

He knows his duty.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Been got by the plague," said Veldt. Terry's blade pressed into Veldt's neck "and for the emperor's sake get that thing out of neck." Veldt looked around. Everyone seemed to be pointing some kind of nasty implement at him. _Oh not again_ thought Veldt _And haven't even done anything this time._


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''So tell me, why dont you have the plague?'' Rico said.
*''Don't you all think it's odd he didn't get the plague?''*
After that he pushed his PowerClaymore even harder at the neck of the guardsman. If it was just a little harder his neck woud start to bleed...


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"I don't know!" shouted Veldt, a drop of sweat dripping down his neck "What have I done wrong? Haven't you read the mission plan. I'm your guide!!" Veldt felt a pain in the back of his neck, as Rico's power claymore pushed further in. His sweat was mixed with blood. "Stand down! I'm innocent!"


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

"A Chaos trick... we should burn it and be done with the matter."


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"And how would you know?" said the now panic stricken Veldt "You have no proof! You have no evidence! How do you know? Haven't you read the mission file? I'M YOUR GUIDE!!!"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Veldt, as members of the team continue to push their weapons into, the one that stepped closer a moment ago speaks to you again. _Our briefing included nothing of a guide, but your words are true even if you do 'feel' odd."_ He said, and before anything more could be said a chilling shriek filled the air before hundreds of other's followed it.

One of the deathwatch marines, the one with the heavy weapon who had been pushing the glaive into Veldt's throat, moved over to the side of the roof and saw dozens of people rushing towards the precinct house they were on right now. It appeared that the thunderhawk's engines had attracted more than one lone guardsman. Despite the distance of the people from the building, and from the elevated height the marine stood at, he could make out the most faint of details; pallid skin and tattered clothes and a wrongness.

_"We have other company approaching us, and I do not think they are friendly."_ He said while running back to the others, as the marine from before nodded. _"Brother Corvix is right, the people coming here have been driven mad by something and will be a threat."_ Looking at Veldt, the marine spoke to him directly, _"Lt. whether you are infected in anyway we cannot confirm, but you are not guilty of anything at this moment, follow us."_

All, the group moves down into the arbites complex, the astartes moving through the dark corridors with no problem, apparently able to see as if it was bright as day. Veldt has more difficulty, and nearly trips several times over various things he couldn't see. The group make their way forward, through turns and down two separate stairwells, the sounds of the madmen having grown distant long ago.

Rounding another corner, the team is forced to stop dead in their tracks; the group Corvix had seen before had apparently been with them all this time and had somehow gotten ahead of them. These people, a mix of both men and women, wore tattered clothes, one man wore the shredded fatigues of a pdf sergeant while another had the clothes of a guardsman from another regiment.

The team was now faced with a problem, these people were in the way of getting out of the complex. They could be engaged, and most likely killed, but the fighting might draw the attention of others. The team could look for an alternate way out, but they might be discovered that way just like they might by fighting.

[Up to you guys what you want to do, fight, flee, look around, converse with each other..]


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt, still in shock after being almost executed by the men he'd been sent to guide. No mention of a guide in the mission plan? Damn it. He'd been tricked. After tripping over a number of things in the ware house, he finally saw light. A group of what looked like civilians and PDF awaited them. "Survivors?" asked Veldt.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

"Doubtful... " Zimm says mostly to himself, flamer at the ready, awaiting either orders or a precedent to guide his actions.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico pulled his PowerClaymore of his back after he saw those humans.
''They smell awful, like they're rotting from their cores'' Rico said. ''He doesn't smell that bad, does anybody know how long it takes for the plague to make you look and smell like this?'' Rico asked.

*''Maybe we should cut them down and then run outside. It doesn't look like they're going to let us through''*

OOC: He refers to Veldt


----------



## NiteRabbit (Apr 12, 2008)

*"It doesn't look like we have a choice. Given the influence of heretics on this planet we were likely to run into them sooner or later. Take them down quickly and we may be able to move through this area unnoticed."*

Sijansur raised his bolter and took aim, searching for some sign, any sign, that would confirm their identities as friendlies or hostiles. Truthfully, out here, he was not accountable for deaths that did not jeopardise the success of the mission, but at the same time they could be Imperial citizens.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Corvix had drawn his heavy bolter, "Identify yourselves or we will engage!" Corvix says into his loudspeaker. Terry fired a warning shot near one of the woman's feet... she didn't stir.

*"We can handle them Brother Librarian, I am confident. If not, I am sure my heavy bolter rounds can create a hole in the wall big enough for Astartes."*


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As the round hits the ground near the group, none of them flinch; instead they all turn and begin to charge towards the team's position. From the looks of things, the group numbered just over two dozen and in moments they would all be slamming into the deathwatch and Veldt.

Like it or not, the decision as to what would be done has already been made.

[Good luck guys, post what you want your character to do and I'll post what happens; don't really want to have one of you opening up on the group in front of you and singlehandedly killing everyone just as some of the other members do something similar...]


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Zimm braces himself for the unrushing tide of filth, ready to let his flamer do the talking, as soon as the charging horde gets close enough to get as many as possible with one pull of the trigger.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

As soon as they started charging, Terry swore and unleashed a devastating and merciless volley of bolts from his heavy weapon. He fired until he was forced to draw his glaive. He quickly cut the mindless zombies down. 

_This is all your fault, damn it! Terry thought to himself._


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

As the diseased creatures rushed towards the group, Veldt fired his Hellgun into the centre of the group. A number of the zombies fell to the ground, only to be replaced by another. The tide seemed to never end. Veldt suddenly had a brainwave. "Frag out!" he threw a fragmentation grenade into centre of the horde. It exploded, hurling parts of plagued humans in all direction. But the tide didn't stop. Frustrated, Veldt unhooked his combat knife and braised for the the diseased to hit their battle line.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

The powerclaymore was too big to properly fight in this tight area, so Rico drew his chainsword and waited for them to get a little closer.

When they were close enough he started to hack at them he took 5 down after 5 slashes, but was wondering what made those people do these things and he still was curious about Veldt. He wondered why Veldt didnt do those things and those people did...


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Zimm's flamer belches forth short, controlled bursts of promethium fire in short sweeping arcs, careful to avoid his astartes brethren.

When the infected(?) humans get too close to properly work the flamer, he lets it go (attached to his arm by a short lanyard) to fight with his pair of combat blades, reciting to himself the Litanies and choosing his strikes carefully, each one aimed to decapitate.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt sliced an infected human, and it fell to the ground. He lifted up his Hellgun and fired a burst at one, it fell to the ground. He continued to slash and fire, but they all new, that they couldn't hold out forever.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Despite the various weapons the group has, only a few of the crazed people go down; three from the flamer with two others seemingly unaffected by the flames engulfing their bodies, another two are simply torn apart by the heavy bolter, and one other takes a hellgun bolt to the head and doesn't get up.

Bolt rounds and energy blasts hit hit several others but they do not seem to take notice, scrambling over each other to get to each of you.

Veldt, you slice one man across the face and shoot another in the gut, yet despite falling to the ground they continue to crawl forward towards you. Before you can finish them though, another two tackle you and force you to the ground, one of them proceeding to pick you up and toss you into a wall. These people may look weak and unfed, but they are anything from it.

Zimm, three of these crazed people rush at you; one's throat getting cut open by the edge of your blade before a backhand swipe knocks the head from the man's shoulder. The other two, a woman screaming incoherent curses and the crazed sergeant, now brandishing a rusty blade of his own, side step your other blade and the woman jumps at you, clawing at your armour with broken and bleeding fingers while the man circles behind you to try and find a weakpoint in your armour.

Rico, your attacks cut open two screaming people, their insides spilling onto the ground and forcing another to trip over them. Your other attacks tear off the arm of another person but he doesn't really seem to notice, flaining the remaining stump at you in a spray of blood.

Corvix, Before you have a chance to draw your weapon, two women jump onto you; you quickly thrown one off but the other gets onto your backpack and tries to stab your head. You slam into a wall with a sickening crunch as you shatter her chest, but still she seems to cling to life.

Lucifer, before you even have a chance to fire off a shot, three enemies ram into you. Where they were strong enough to tackle Veldt and pick him up, a fully armoured astartes was a different story entirely. As the three hit you, your arms grab hold of two and slam their head together in a shower of bone and brain matter.

Sijansur, many of the people go after you for some reason; the guardsman unsheathing a chainsword and bringing it to life as he points at you.

[Strange how many of you refer to your current enemies as infected people, zombies, and even creatures when you've yet to have any indication of that stuff; well, until just now anyway...]


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Zimm steps into the woman's attack while sheathing the combat blades.

The left hand, now free, springs forward to grab the cursed thing by the throat to lift her off her feet, swinging around sharply, using the diseased thing as a living weapon, throwing it at the armed one.

The woman, thrown into the other one, brings both the plauged things to the ground, and zimm has his flamer back in hand before they can rise, letting flaming promethium speak his disgust to them in cleansing flame.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Corvix reaches behind his head and grabs at the woman. She dodges, once. Twice. Gotcha! The space marine flails the woman around by the hair, hoping to scare the others. Unfortunately, almost immediately the woman's scalp gave up and was torn. The woman is flung screaming into a wall, but gets back up and advances once again.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc sorry I haven't posted schools got in the way and I thought Veldt was on another building

Mariuses bolter scythed through the swarm "Damn this" he shouted, drew his combat knife and closed the gap with quick strides, his blade hacked acroos, taking a head with it.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

2 crazed citizens tackled Veldt, forcing him to he ground "Oh crap," he said, the rabid enemies slavering over him. Another picked him up, lifting him right over his head as if he didn't weigh as much as feather. Veldt stabbed him twice in the back, but the combatant didn't falter. He chucked Veldt at the wall "AHH!!!!!!" Veldt smashed against the wall, knocking him out.


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

After being tackled Lucifer was in no position to draw his saw so he resorted to his combat knife, he snashed one of his attackers head with a fell blow, while the third attacker clawed at his armour.
Lucifer Crushed the second plague ridden attacker's heads in his hands, slowly pulling him self from the ground Lucifer, commented to a powerful lunge with his dagger smashing the third monster into the advancing horde. "we need to get to higher ground, standing and fighting will get us killed."


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico tried to hack his way through those things. It didn't look good and he picked Veldt up. *''Yeah, lets get to the stairs, they're easier to stop from there!''* Rico slowly walked backwards, with Veldt on his shoulder. Still cutting those things, but the fact that they've lost some limbs didn't seem to stop them. He saw two of those inhuman things very close to eachother. He slashed towards the necks of both of them, since both of their necks were in his range and could be cut in one slash. ''Roar, my chainsword, roar!'' he said.


----------



## NiteRabbit (Apr 12, 2008)

Sijansur raised his bolter and aimed careful shots at the heads of the oncoming enemies. He then noticed a strange guardsman directing the mob towards him with a chainsword, as if they were concentrating on him rather than on the team as a whole. In his mind, that one was clearly a commanding influence on the rest of them and taking him out might throw them into disarray. He backed away only slightly, then raised his bolter and fired at the target he presumed to be the leader.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

"I will provide cover for our withdrawal with my flamer! Move out!"

Zimm once more uses the flamer in short sweeping moves, spraying the deadly promethium into the never-ending zombie horde, slowly backing toward teh stairs.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Zimm, your throw the woman and she crashes to the ground, the man with the knife jumping back and avoiding going down with her. With the speed that comes with the rest of your enhancements, you bring the flamer up and wash both of them in prometheum before turning your attention to cover the others. As you turn away from the two you just lit up, the man with the knife jumps out from the flames and manages to plunge his rusted knife in the gap between your lower arm and gauntlet, forcing you to drop the flamer and deal with him before helping the others. The man, who despite being on fire, takes a few steps back and produces another blade from his burning clothes, the flesh of his neck and chest turning black from the heat.

Corvix, as the one woman hits the wall with another crunch, the first one runs into you again, flailing her arms against your body in an attempt to cause you some harm. You quickly draw your weapon and plunge it into her head before tearing it, and half her face, back out.

Marius and Sijansur, you both aim shots at several of the people, one of the rounds from the librarians gun blowing away the head of one enemy before lodging itself in the chest of another before exploding. A spray of bolter rounds riddle another pair of bodies, but one of them keeps on moving somehow. After realizing that the one man must be leading or controlling this group, Sijansur aims and fires a volley of shots at him, but the man seemed to have figured that out a moment sooner and dodged to the side before charging in to try and engage the other marine with Sijansur, Marius, while the remaining three people attempt to keep him busy.

Marius, as you draw your blade and attempt to take the head of one man, a chainsword flashes towards your arm and forces you to move back to avoid the blow. Power armour or not, that weapon could cause some damage if you tried to ignore it.

Lucifer, [you actually only had one person to deal with, you already killed two of them when they failed to tackle you to the ground] as the last of the people charges at you again, you quickly draw your dagger and lunge forward, ramming the blade through his chest until your arm stuck out the other end. Still he clung to life and tried to claw at you, but you threw him to the ground and crushed his skull with your boot before trying to move back towards the nearest stairs. However despite the sounds of battle here, you could make out the sound of distant footsteps closing in from just that direction. It seemed that forward would be the only answer unless you all wanted to deal with more enemies.

Rico, you run over to Veldt and grab the man, smashing aside one of his attackers while crushing one of the two fallen ones. As you reach and pick the Guardsman up, you, like Lucifer, manage to hear something from behind you. Unlike Lucifer though, you ignore it and slowly move backward, cutting down the third madman that had come after you with a vertical cut from your blade.

Veldt, as you hit the wall you are knocked out for a moment, when next you open your eyes your being hauled up by one of the deathwatch marines, one of the ones that had prodded you with a weapon earlier. Grabbing your hellgun that had been swaying uselessly at your side, you put a shot into the remaining crawling person, leaving both you and the marine to deal with one more enemy.

[Doesn't seem to be to many of them left guys, you sure you don't want to try and get past them and not have to deal with whatever may be coming from behind you?]


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Corvix roared, "Belay that! We can charge past! AAAH!" as he charged into, through and out of the melee succesfully landing outside the complex. "Let us move brothers! We should not linger, we have to respect the enemy." Corvix yelled as loud as his Astartes lungs allowed him, which was considerable, even without the amplification.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt awoke to a rather interesting scene. He was being carried by a deathwatch marine. _good_ he thought _at least they didn't leave me._ Veldt picked himself up, thanked the Marine, and aimed his hellgun. He fired it at a crawling civilian, and another more able figure. 

(OOC: sorry, I thought we were upstairs. My mistake.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Gritting his teeth against the pain, flamer still attached to him by it's lanyard, he pulls the enemy's blade from his arm, and draws on e of his own with the injured hand.

Barely repressing a howl of rage, Zimm launches himself into the possessed/corrupted human and lets his weight carry them both into the wall.

Smashing into the wall, the 'human' caught between an armored astartes and the wall gets smashed (flames mostly extinguishing), as an enraged Zimm proceeds to chop his foe into chunks.

The angered, seething Zimm follows his companion through the crowd, now well enraged.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Chrisman, no one has gone up the stairs and you two are not below anyone else. What would give you the idea that you were?]


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico let the guardsman be, since he seemed to be able to at least shoot and stand at the same time. Rico ran towards the next corrupted human and stabbed him with his chainsword. wether the thing died or not, Rico just ran towards the exit, while on the way to the exit he picked Veldt up again, since people who just got Knocked Out aren't the best runners.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Marius flung himself back from the chainsword, "Were did that come from" he thought. He rolled some grenades under the advancing group, to get the center of the squad befoe turning to see whats coming, firing if neccesary.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

[OOC:why isn't anyone moving out of the complex, i made a great show of easily bursting past.]

Terry swore at the other's slow progress and unleashed short, deadly bursts into the backs of the unaware zombies. The weapon kicked in spite of his large Astartes hands.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Again, where are you getting zombie's from? These people haven't come back from the dead from what you can see.]


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

[What i meant when i said zombies was evil unholy creatures.]


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

[OOC: Im on my way out with Veldt ]


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc can't wait to find out the behind us thingy


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[By the way Initiate, of course you made a great show of getting past the others, it was your post and I hadn't posted until just now.]

Corvix, Rico, and Zimm, you both get through the remaining madmen, but quickly realize that the others are not able to follow because they are still engaged. Turning around, Zimm and Corvix fire into the enemies, Zimm's flamer creating a wall of flames that make it impossible for anyone not in ceramite to follow without burning; not something thats proven to be all that problematic for these people.

Veldt, as the marine with you runs to leave, you are forced to deal with the crazed man alone. Again and again you fired bolts of energy into him but he keeps on moving. It seems as though you have been left to a bad fate.

Rico, as you jump pack to help Veldt, Zimm's flamers brings up a wall of flames that you run right through. The team did have a mission to do, but Sijansur had said that this man was innocent and mission or not, an astartes was sword to protect the innocent men and women of the Imperium, from its enemies and from itself if necessary. 

Lucifer, seeing the wall of flames go up allows your enhanced eyes to see further down the way you had all come from; another mob of crazed people, easily twice as large as the ones you had all currently engaged.

Sijansur and Marius, Marius rolls a couple of grenades towards the people advancing on Sijansur just as the librarian blows the head off of another one. At the last moment he turns away from the grenades as deadly shrapnel peppers his armour, a couple bits stab into his face, and pulverize another of the people. As the grenades were thrown, the man with the chainsword lunged at Marius, chopping down with his weapon as it was blocked by the combat knife. Despite looking like a normal person, this man's strength was still considerable and the knife snapped in half, forcing Marius to jump back as the chainsword bit into his armour.

[Have fun getting Veldt through the flames without burning him to badly, and have fun trying to kill these last few people, the new mob is very close though. And please don't post something like: Character A picks up the man with the chainsword and splatters his head into a wall. I will ignore posts like that.]


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

*"Brother Rico! I will create a hole in the wall!"* Corvix explained his plan to get the Guardsman out of there, *"You must come out as quickly as you are able."*

Without waiting for an answer, Terry aimed at a portion of the wall and fired, reducing it to crumbling rubble.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Corvix, you let loose with your heavy bolter; however it quickly becomes apparent that the building as a whole was constructed to resist a lot of punishment. Your shots create large craters in the wall up to a certain point, but they make no hole what-so-ever.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

* ''I'm stuck because of him. He'll turn to ashes, once I'll try to jump through those flames!!!''*
Rico started towards the chest of one of the remaining humans. He had to come up with something.

*''How about a Melta Bomb on the wall? Are there any Melta Bombs over here!?''*
That was the only solution he could come up with. There was practically no way a wall could resist the force of a Melte Bomb...


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Marius blocked the chainsword just in time, he swung his blade round to strike at the man, but that was blocked, He then pushed the man back and turned his bolter on the man and fired.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Seeing the predicament that he had invariably put Rico in, Veldt had a brainwave. "Hey," he said to Rico "Get out of here whilst you still can. Go, go!"


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

As Lucifer marched towards the wall he could hear the crush of bone under foot, Weaving His sword in blissful crimson arches, " the wall is not our problem more of these foul beings are coming" Lucifer brought his bolter to bare, spitting death at the monsters as they drew closer.

[OCC: sorry for the lack of posts, i have been busy with my Exams and coursework.]


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''I'm sorry, but that's not an option. According to the leader you are not one of them. Just hang on my shoulder and shoot those bastards down. Save some energy for later on...'' Rico said to Veldt.
*''But Lucifer, If we can get out of here before those bastards get here we'd save ourselves a lot of trouble. And fighting in open air is a lot better than this close to eachother. A little mistake and you'll kill a brother.'' * Rico said. Another cut towards the ''human'' hoping this one would kill it.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"No, I mean it," said Veldt again to Rico "Get out of here whilst you still can." Veldt could see Rico looking hesitant. "Pass me that frag, I've got an idea."


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

*''What does everyone think? Should we trust this fella?''*
Rico wanted the order to let him go, otherwise he wouldn't let him go, even if it would cost him his live...
''Tell me your plan first'' Rico said.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"These," he searched for the right word "things are risiliant to pratically all small arms fire and bigger things. However, a well placed frag would wipe them out." The marine didn't seemed to take this all in. "I'm gonna blow them up!" Suddenly Veldt felt (OOC: hey that rhymes!) an unbearable pain shoot up his leg. He was pulled to the ground. He looked at his leg, to find a "Human" gnawing on it. He instinctively screamed out in pain "AHHH!!!! GET IT OFF!!! GET IT OFF!!!!"


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc bloodthirster I used to have those eggs in my sigy on another forum, you've inspired me yo get some more and hope they don't die this time


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

"To Run from Battle is cowardice" Lucifer Bellowed turning from the flame wall "they will task my blade and be damed to an eternity of burning." Swinging his blade and charging into the massing enemy, his blood rage ingulfing him his blade cutting with every dealy swing, limbs flew form the frey, coveing his armour with crimson splatters. "fear me for i am guide By the light of the emperor no shale destroy my sheild of faith, you will be sent to your foul gods side for an eternity of damnation." The war chant filled Lucifer with hate for his blasphomus enemy 

"join me brothers in the blood of our enemy" Lucifer wispered thought his vox.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Corvix ignored Lucifer and ran up to the biggest crater in the wall, and loaded a krak grenade into it. Krak grenades could bust tanks if placed right. This wall should be no different, Terry thought.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC: yeah, I just remembered I had an acc at that and started it again (there are new sprites on there!) and just put them in your sig in every forum you're a member of  that'll make 'em hatch  and posting on gaia-online'll make it hatch sooner...


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt kicked the thing that was biting his leg. It lurched back back, but still came back for more. Veldt lifted up his hellgun, and shot the "human" in the face. it stopped moving. Veldt looked at his leg. The wound was bleeding bad, and was covered in a spit like slime. The pain was unbearable. _great_ he thought _as if I was slowing them down enough._ He then heard the sound of a grenade being primed near the wall he was lying next to. "Oh crap."


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc maybe these humans could be the affects of fabius bile's work, if you read the chaos codex it's got some interesting zombie stuff in his fluff.

IC: Marius rolled backwards, avoiding the chainsword guy and the other people. He fired his bolter up at the building, hoping debris would fall of and make some human smoothie.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Marius, as you dodge another sweep from the chainsword, you step forward into the man's guard and bring your bolter to bear, unloading the weapon at point blank. As resilient as these people were, over a dozen bolter rounds would have an affect regardless. Blood splatters all over your armour, but the man does die.

Lucifer, you fire a trio of shots that cause several of the incoming enemies to fall down, but if they are anything like the group you just faced than that will not be enough.

Corvix, Rico, Zimm, before any of you can do anything [such as a krak grenade in the wall] Sijansur speaks through to all of you. *"Fall back behind the flames; our mission is not to fight these people, regardless of how we may feel."* Those last words coming out as he looked directly at Lucifer while running over to Veldt. _"And to leave you here would be remiss in an astartes duty to protect the innocent, even against those who have been cut off from His purity and light." _

Picking Veldt up, Sijansur made for the flames yelling to any of the others who were not already behind the flames, _"Move now or you will be left behind to whatever fate you see fit, but know that you will bring shame upon your fellow teammates and your own chapters."_ As the last words left his lips, Sijansur brought Veldt close to his chest and leapt through the flames, using as much of his armoured body to protect the man from the flames. Hitting the ground, the librarian got up and began to move away from the flames, still carrying Veldt. They still had much of the arbites precinct to get through and several other key buildings as well.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico knew what he had to do...
He ran after Sijansur.
*''Let's go guys!!!''*
He jumped through the flames.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Corvix motioned for Zimm to leave and covered the doorway with a barrage of bullets before falling in line with his squadmates.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Zimm grunts his acknowledgement of both the orders and Corvix' cover, and falls in.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Marius' bolter tore through the crazy chainsword guy before leaping through the flames and getting ready to move out.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt felt weaker and weaker. He looked down at his wound. It was still bleeding heavily, and the skin around it was pale. He looked at the huge, quickly approaching group of those crazed people. The group started to engage the enemy. Veldt had been in this alley before with the rest of his unit. He also remembered the labyrinth of alleyways. "We should get out of here," Advised Veldt "These alleyways should easily get us out of here and into a more defensive position." 
"Can you fight?" asked Sijansur.
"I think I can," said Veldt, using his hellgun as a walking stick. The wound was still bleeding, and was the most pain Veldt had ever experienced.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"I will cover the rear brothers. The guardsman is right, we must hurry away." Terry volunteered. Unleashing yet another volley of bolts at the approaching enemies. 

[OOC: Come on guys. Let's keep the thread going.]


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The squad began to retreat into the alleyways. Veldt staggered closely behind, his wound still bleeding. He started to find his vision was blurring at the edges, a clear sign that he was losing to much blood. _Oh no_ thought Veldt _I am not going to die like this, no way!_ He continued to stagger. He looked behind, only to see that the mob was pursing them. He looked in his belt for the frag grenade Rico had given him earlier. "Happy birthday," he said bitterly as he chucked the ordanance into the mob.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Sorry for my not updating in a while, I'll edit this post tonight. I have one question though, where did you all find an alleyway to head down to? You are all still within the grounds of the arbites precinct area that the thunderhawk landed, the only difference is that you are all now leaving one building to enter another one within the same area grounds. There is no alleyway to go through, which is kind of why I am a bit lost as to how your going down one. Once the team has left this one building, they need to cross one of the firing ranges to get to the next building of this area, and in turn will have to make their way to a third one before leaving the precinct to continue.]


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Really? I thought we'd just left there. I'll edit my post.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Right, sorry for the delay; I'm not certain about you chrisman, seeing as you are still able to post, but NiteRabbit has spoken to me before and is not going to be able to continue for a little while. As such I will be taking over Sijansur in his place unless the librarian meets his end.]

Keep moving! Sijansur yelled to the other members of the squad; he had ordered them to withdraw through the flames, which they had only barely done, and now they spoke of some alley when there was none. They had left the confines of the building and were now in the middle of one of the precinct's smaller firing range's. For the moment, they would be able to move on unimpeded by the mob that was still behind them, thanks to Zimm's flames creating the temporary barrier. Whatever gave them their inhuman abilities, it did not seem to protect them as well from flames.

Turning back to the others, the librarian picked up Veldt by the collar and brought him close to his own face, lifting the man well off the ground to do so. _If you travel with my brothers, than I shall expect a level of discipline from an officer like you; brash actions like the grenade a moment ago will not be tolerated._

Hefting Veldt over his armoured shoulder, he motioned for the other members of the squad to move on with him. They still had more ground to cover in this arbites compound, let alone the rest of their journey.


As the group moved on, they approached another large building, but unlike the one they had landed on this one had been built for a different purpose. It bore heavier blast doors and better defenses, making it out as either an armoury of some kind or a medical structure. Whichever the case, the group had to get in and through before they could move on.

Setting Veldt down, Sijansur saw how pale he had become from blood loss. Removing an injury kit from his belt, he tossed it to one of his brother marines, knowing that he would know to help treat the guardsman's injury, before turning to the rest. _We need to get inside somehow, but it appears that this whole place is without power. We need to fan out and search for some way in._


[Note, I'm not using Sijansur to show any actual anger of my own (because there is none, save for my slight unhappiness at inqusitor_me posting here before the signup thread)]


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico caught the medial supplies and started cleaning the wound...
It didn't look good and there even were small maggot-like things inside the wound. Rico picked one up and looked at it carefully. He didn't know what kind of thing this was. It was way to big to be a maggot.

*''Does anyone know what this is?''* Rico asked to the rest of the squad.

''Dont worry, Ill stitch it up for you, but it'd be better if you'd take some rest after the stitching, so it'd heal sooner'' Rico said to Veldt.

Rico continued, and when the wound was cleaned he stitched it up.

''This'll do it'' Rico said. ''Just try not to stress the wound and only walk when your life depends on it...''

OOC: I dont get it: we're being chased by this horde, but we're still outside when you throw a med pack to a brother marine... What happened to this horde? And we dont have a apothecary, so I thought: Ill do it, if you dont mind...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[bloodthrister, they were behind the wall of flames Zimm's flamer created which seperated the squad from them and allowed them to get away. When the squad left the building, the horde was unable to follow for now.]


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC: K, guess I've missed that part. srry 'bout that!


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Terry walked up to the blast door, rapping them with his knuckles. He knew a lot about fortifications and how to break them. This building was much to powerful for his heavy bolter rounds to penetrate, but the walls would have to break if he placed a krak grenade in the right place. 
*"Permission to place explosive charges Brother-Codicier?"* Terry asked, *"The wall might buckle."*


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt slowly got up, walking in slow steps, using his hellgun as a prop. He looked at the large maggot thing that had come from his leg. He examined the riggling creature, and then looked back at his now dressed leg. "Oh dear," he said, as he finally made a connection "do you think that came from the..." he searched for the right word "Crazed man's spital?" This thought disturbed him so he changed the subject. Well, at least we're out of reach fo that large group. Where to next, or is that classified information?"


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico looked at Veldt ant thought: ''Poor fella''

''I dont think its normal for a skin to get maggots that fast. So it could be possible. Maybe we should keep it and research it when we're done?'' Rico said.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"That is not our mission brother Rico." _Sijansur called out from the side of the doors opposite Corvix. _"And I don't think using grenades will be necessary brother Corvix, everyone come."_

As you all gather to where the librarian had been looking, it becomes very clear why he had believed grenades would not be needed to get in. From his side of the building, a hole had been blown in, from the inside from the looks of things. Despite whatever bad sign that might be, the team needed to get through this building to proceed and so they would have to face whatever dangers had caused someone to blow their way out.

_"Lets go, the longer we take the harder the mission may become."_ The librarian said before entering the building, glow globes barely making out the deathwatch leader as they flickered with little life.

[Sorry about the smaller update, you guys will get another one when the other threads gets their second one. This one is so that members of this team who have not posted, but have made no indication of an absence, can get a chance to.]


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_Too bad, would you mind if I keep it as a pet then?_'' Rico asked Sijansur, while looking for something to keep it in.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"haha, thats a good one," said Veldt "Didn't think Space Marines had a sense of humour. But we should get going." He got up, still a little shakey. His leg leg still itched though, and the idea of having maybe more of those maggot things inside his leg didn't exactly make him fell confident.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Can people please post? Please? PLEASE?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I agree, where is Dark?


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: I'll PM him)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

looks like we're the only ones alive atm XD 
GET YOUR *peep*ES BACK OVER HERE!!! :angry::ireful2:

btw congrats with you leopard gecko Initiate  Used to have them too! Awesome pets!!! =D


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Ive had her for 4 months lol, but i only recently got a picture of her.:victory: But they are great pets. Im thinking of breeding with my friend's leo, and im gonna get a pac man frog and a beardie and possibly a corn snake once I have the money to buy everything for them all.

On topic, we should get a new GM as Darkreever seems to be inactive, probably school.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

But who? Dark was a great GM, but I'm getting no response from him.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC: wow you sure are making plans! :shok: but just be sure to keep your female well fed and give her some calcium every now and then  (but I think you already know that XD) 

OT: I guess I could try and be a GM till Dark is back. (it'll be my first time though so pls bear with me (A)  ) btw where is the rest of the marines? I mean: nobody except us three is posting in this thread... :S


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you explain the top bit? About the calcium? I mean, WTF?


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Its about the leopard geckos  It drains the calcium level of the female, so she can make proper eggs  so it's better for her if you feed her something that contains a lot of calcium, to keep her calcium level good enough for her to live right (especially when youre breeding multiple times a year, otherwise it could be fatal)


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

OTrobably waiting for dark....

OOC: first i have to make some ca$h:mrgreen:


----------

